# 99156 and 99152



## heart123 (Feb 6, 2017)

what is the difference please


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 6, 2017)

From the handy chart in the CPT book

[FONT=&quot]99151-99153 - Moderate sedation (MS) provided by physician or other qualifed health care professional (same physician or qualified health care professional also performing the procedure MS is supporting)

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]99155-99157- MS provided by different physician or other qualified health care professional (not the physician or qualified health care professional who is performing the procedure MS is supporting)

[/FONT]In 99151-99153 the practitioner providing the surgical or diagnostic procedure also directs and supervises the independent trained observer. [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## heart123 (Feb 7, 2017)

so if my doc is performing a cath and the nurse administers the drug should i be coding 99156 ???
thanks for your help


----------

